# Where are you going to spend yours?



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Another thread got me on this. This should really irritate the toy freaks out there who own 2 snowmobiles and a new pickup , and have never payed to hunt (cause they haven't had to......Y E T.)

If we spent more of our money on hunting and land instead of "material Crap" we would have better hunting for ourselves. Some people spend hundereds a month on vehicles. You see where I'm going with this?

OH, I hear it allready, you just can't imagine life without your 'new ford'...... Well whats more important? If you spent $400 per month on a vehicle, HALF of that would pay for 200 acres of Hunting Property in less than 20 years. (at $200 per acre).......But....some people like bells and whistles more than bucks and birds I guess.

OH, and to make it easier you could go in on 200 acres with a buddy or 2 and own it in less than 10.

How bout THAT!!!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I need that Ford to get to my 200 acres... :roll:

Oh yea, in case you havent noticed, buy 200 acres and count on just it for hunting, you might be sitting for a while. 200 is nothing here


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Even a 160 acres if landscaped/managed for wildlife can be enough for hunting (at least deer and upland). Either buy something with great habitat, or if it is all under the plow, put in some habitat improvements. You more than likely won't be able to field hunt waterfowl in it continuously, but it might be ample for other pursuits.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

To answer this question directed at the guy with the 3 yr old "new" ford on the other thread.(me) My family comes first and foremost, my buddies can sit and wait. I bought my pickup to take my family along camping, hunting and fishing. Without it, I would need two vehicles to do what I need as far as getting people and equipment where it is needed. So, it is a no brainer, a supercrew gets the job of two vehicles done and it is totally factory, I don't put the bells and whistles on. I pay for it, but it is our transportation, it is my family's life in the summer and fall. I guess I could sell my house and make them live in the camper, but than it gets pretty cold here in ND during the winter and I am not as selfish to make my family suffer for my pursuits.

If it comes up this summer and my wife says, "hey, we can't go camping next weekend, we have to make sure this bill is paid." That is fine with me, because without that truck, we wouldn't have the chance to camp as a family. I used to have a regular extended cab, and with the kids getting to big to fit back there comfortably, we needed a change. I would be the last person to tell my wife that her and the kids can stay home, while my buddies went camping/hunting/fishing, because we couldn't afford to go as a family. Family first, that is the rule. I buy my "toys" for my family, not for myself(excluding guns). :sniper:

Not to mention, 200 acres for waterfowling is like winning the lottery(getting birds to land on that small a plot consistently). 200 acres for deer and upland may be worth something, but after the hour it takes 4 people to walk that, then where do you go? Where are you going to find land at 200 dollars an acre, other than the local land fill?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What others do with their money is their own business and none of my concern.

Like when I saw the "$25,000" ice house and thought...who the heck would buy that thing...but there are those who would.

Age quod agis


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Nj, what does your expression "Age quod ages" mean? Age (traps, inprisons, or measures) ages?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Johnny Ringo says it in "Tombstone" the interpretation as I have found it means: "Do what you do" My spelling was just a bit off...

It's kind of a "to each his own" statement.

Doc: In vino veritas.
Ringo: Age quod agis.
Doc: Credat Judaeus Apella, non ego.
Ringo: Iuventus stultorum magister.
Doc: In pace requiescat.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

thank you sir, have you deciphered my signature yet?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I think therefore I am. -Descartes

How about "pisco ergo sum" :wink:

"This fireball is an EDUCATED man. Now I really hate him!" :lol:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

My guess would be, I drink, therefore I am????


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I can't resist, "I'm your huckleberry, that's just my game." "I know lets have a spelling contest" :lol:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Doc Holiday....this is alot more fun than arguing about dumb things like the trucks we drive. Spelling, is not my strong point, my fingers don't always type what my brain says....must be old age. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you suppose Holliday really said that to Ringo?

Was Ringo really a member of the Cowboys?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Man did this thread turn out sweet! Here it goes...some of my favorites:

DOC-
"Why Johnny Ringo! You look like you just walked over your grave!?!"
"Id'nt dat a daisy?!"
"You know...Frederick F***in' Chopin."
"I have not yet BEGUN to defile myself"

WYATT-
"You gonna do something or are you just gonna stand there and bleed?"
"Skin that smokewagon!"

Both:
(Seeing that the devil is Josephine)
Wyatt: "I'll be damned!"
Doc: "You may be...if you're lucky"

One of the best movies ever...


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

$400 a month for a new Ford? I didnt know they still made the Escort. :lol:

My last new Ford was almost $700 per month.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

NJ : "I'm not saying you can't carry a gun, you just can't carry a gun in town!!" :-? "Wyatt your an oak."  "Where's Wyatt?" "Down by the creek, walkin on water." :roll: "Your no daisy, your no daisy at all."  "I see a red sash I kill the man wearin it!!" :x "Tell em' I'm comin', and hells comin' with me!!!! :evil: :strapped: That is a classic of mine as well!! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"Yeah...I'm an oak alright!"

Thats a great one!


----------

